# Wigston swimming pool / Harpers Fitness, Leicester, May14



## The Wombat (May 29, 2014)

*This place was mint when I first saw it on the forum, and I just had to visit, as it is a rare type of site. I knew it had been trashed since….. but not on this scale! I’m not a fan of graffiti; especially mindless vandalism, but I did take the time to look at some of it in there, and I have to say there was some quite good stuff in there. 
It was an interesting explore, and glad to have got it done before its demolition. Many thanks to MCrosbie for showing me round.

Thanks to RichPDG for originally posting, and Ive quoted what little is know about this place.*

_built 1954-1957, and closed March 2014. The existing Wigston Swimming Pool will be demolished and in its place will be built a new facility featuring a 6 lane 25m competition pool with timing equipment and starting blocks, and a 60 station gym featuring the latest fitness equipment, this is due for completion in Spring 2015._

























































Many thanks to MCrosbie for lending me his ultra wide angle lens for this one















From inside the pool










Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 29, 2014)

Love it mate.great pics.thank you.


----------



## Big C (May 30, 2014)

Love it, cheers.

Find a few more of those fire extinguishers and you could go about filling the pool up again.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2014)

Great collection of images.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 30, 2014)

Great images! And some of that graffiti is really good. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## The Wombat (May 30, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (May 30, 2014)

Wow awesome.


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2014)

Looks a fantastic space, shame it's been ruined by so much crap graf! 
Awesome shots all the same, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Onmyown (May 30, 2014)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 3, 2014)

Many thanks everyone
if you are thinking of visiting, then be careful... unfortunately, it suffered a serious arson attack on Sunday night


----------

